# New AMNS pellet blend



## tromaron (Mar 3, 2012)

Tested a new blend of pellets the other night on some chicken.  Before, I'd been sold on using the Perfect Blend on just about everything.  But this new Pitmaster's Blend took what I liked about that & made it better.  It's a blend of Hickory, Maple, & Cherry, and has the same sweet smell & flavor that I loved with the Perfect Blend.  But where this outshines the old mix is in lighting & burning.  It's so much easier!  In the past I've had lots of trouble getting a good steady burn, but it was always worth the trouble, given the flavor it produced.  This new Pitmaster's Blend lit right up & stayed going (usually a problem in my mes) without giving me any grief and put an awesome sweet smokey flavor in the chicken.  I can't wait to try them out on some different meats (got 2 pork butts waiting to go in tomorrow).


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you using the blend in an AMNS or AMNPS?


----------



## venture (Mar 3, 2012)

We love the Maple and Cherry in our AMNS for cheese smokes.

I will have to try adding the Hickory for meat smokes.  Sounds very interesting for pork and chicken?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tromaron (Mar 3, 2012)

Pops - Using it in my AMNPS.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 on this new mix. Sweet and mellow smell.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 16, 2012)

It's Here!

Just got 10 Tons delivered today!!

TJ


----------



## gersus (Mar 16, 2012)

Do I need to call and ask before I order next time? I just ordered a week ago and the website said the perfect blend was sold out and didn't mention the pit master blend at all. No big deal though I ordered hickory maple and cherry so I'll make my own maybe.


----------



## slownlow (Mar 17, 2012)

gersus said:


> Do I need to call and ask before I order next time? I just ordered a week ago and the website said the perfect blend was sold out and didn't mention the pit master blend at all. No big deal though I ordered hickory maple and cherry so I'll make my own maybe.


It's on his website now.  I'm guessing it was a timing issue. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Just ordered me a lb to try


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Greetings from Smokie Minnesota!

I just stopped by AMNP today to buy some product and met Todd the owner of AMNP. Really nice guy Todd is. He gave me a demo and fixed me up with a pellet smoker and a trunk load of pellets. I bought his AMNP in cherry, bourbon barrel, apple, oak, hickory and their new Pitmasters blend of hickory, cherry and maple mixed.

A couple of tips he shared with me that I would like to pass on:

#1   When you want to burn cherry and/or bourbon barrel pellets, fill the botton half with hickory, oak or apple etc., or some other flavor first, then top it off with the cherry or bourbon over the top. The reason for putting the bottom row of oak or hickory, apple etc., is because cherry and bourbon barrel pellets are hard to keep burning by themselves. The bottom layer of hickory or oak etc. acts as the burning coal bed and will keep the cherry and bourbon burning.

#2   Do not fill the units too full either or the fire could jump rows. Fill them just below the tops of the dividers.

#3   If you are burning a hotter fire smoke or using the AMNS units on your gas grill at higher temps than low smoker temps, you should use pellets rather than dust. Dust burns up too quickly at higher heat temps. Check his web site for the heat limits for dust. I bought all pellets.

#4  Apple is a fast burner. Not bad, just burns faster than the others.

Todd also told me that when you first light the pellets, let them burn for 10 minutes before you blow it out and put it in your smoker. Make sure you have a nice bed of coals going and it will stay burning. Do not rush this first step. He stressed this....let it burn 10 minutes before you put it on the smoker........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..........and the smoke will come!

Nice to be only 10 miles away from Todd's A-Maze-N Products LLC.....I brought home the entire back of my Tahoe full of pellets....Probably a couple of years supply...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke-it fellow brothers.............


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 28, 2012)

Interesting thing I noticed yesterday. I nuked pellets for 2 minutes and torched it for 30 seconds. After that i waited only few minutes and placed it into smoker. No problem burning. It was oak and pitmaster. Both times they smoked great after just few minutes of burning.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 28, 2012)

I did 3 racks of ribs and a chucky over the Pitmasters Blend on Sunday; absolutely fantastic, I highly suggest it... my wife and I give it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah, I just did some ABT's yesterday with the pitmaster blend. They burned well but I did let them burn for a good five minutes to get some coals burning. I love the sweet smell of this blend of pellets...


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oak and pitmaster burns pretty good compared to pure cherry or bourbon reports Todd. He told me to just get the fire going really good so there are burned pellet coals and the fire will burn strong...Not alot of oxygen in a closed off smoker. A grill has plenty of air to oxygenate the hot bed of pellets....


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2012)

Great Meeting Ya RTBBQ2!

I love taking' care of my neighbors!!!

TJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice meeting you too Todd. I used your AMNP pellet smoker on some Shrimp and chicken ABT's on Wednesday. Check out my handy work! Thanks again, I love your product already. Now I wish Lang smokers were my neighbors, then I would be as close to bbq heaven as I could get...


----------



## mossymo (Mar 30, 2012)

RTBBQ2 said:


> Nice meeting you too Todd. I used your AMNP pellet smoker on some Shrimp and chicken ABT's on Wednesday. Check out my handy work! Thanks again, I love your product already. Now I wish Lang smokers were my neighbors, then I would be as close to bbq heaven as I could get...




RTBBQ2

Heaven is much closer to you than you think... Lang Smokers are 1400 miles from you; Yoder Smokers is only 635 miles from Minneapolis to Wichita, Kansas...


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 30, 2012)

OK, I will check out Yoder smokers.....


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 30, 2012)

I too just pulled the plug an ordered a AMNS 6X8 and was wondering if anyone has opinions on who's pellets are the best.  Amazon has a few brands including BBQr's delight, Lumber Jack & Traeger.

Thanks

JD


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smoker21 said:


> I too just pulled the plug an ordered a AMNS 6X8 and was wondering if anyone has opinions on who's pellets are the best.  Amazon has a few brands including BBQr's delight, Lumber Jack & Traeger.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JD


Todds pellets are great, dry, burns well, and a great value. HIckory, maple, cherry, oak, apple and Pitmaster blend are a must in my book. The only thing faster than his shipping is the speed of light..................http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21

I don't get a vote but if I did....I say, "support our fellow members".....RTBBQ.........


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 31, 2012)

I go with Todd's pellets, also. It's worth the little extra for shipping to get 100% flavor wood pellets. Very few of the common brands are.


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got my 5X8 pellet smoker and some of the new Pitmaster's Blend today in the mail.  The belly went into the brine 12/31 and I can't wait to try it out!

Thanks Todd for everything!

JD


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

Smoker21 said:


> Just got my 5X8 pellet smoker and some of the new Pitmaster's Blend today in the mail.  The belly went into the brine 12/31 and I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> Thanks Todd for everything!
> 
> JD


Congrats - you are in for a lot of smoking pleasure accomplished with the greatest of ease!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## smoker21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Will do!


----------

